# microphone doesnt work with voice calls on iphone4



## lisse1993 (Feb 21, 2014)

my microphone doesnt work with voice calls and as a result people dont hear me but if im using viber or skype etc it works fine! please help !


----------



## robes3393 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like a software issue. If the microphone works with skype it must be fine. Try restoring the software through iTunes on the Device page.


----------

